# What would you like to see!!!



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

As far as what Habanos doesn’t make yet 
Top of my list:
PSD#4 in 50 cabs 
Boli RC in 50 cabs 
Monte #2 in 50 cabs 
Monte Churchill dress box or 50 cabs don't care JUST MAKE THEM  
How about Bolivar CJ, Cohiba sig 1s, Monte #5, Diplo #5 RASCC, SC principe, ALL IN 50 CABS  
If anyone from Habanos S.A. sees this please start ASAP I would appreciate it :wink: & you can take all the credit for the idea


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I would like to see... (and smoke ofcourse) cuban Dunhill and Davidoff. 

Havent smoked one yet but theyre suppose to be good. Yes?


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

a 42rgx7 1/2 inch bolivar...i dream/fantasize about these.they can call them a derrekmundo if they want.

derrek


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

a canonazo with the ramon allones corona blend, in 50 cabs
siglo 3, 4, and 6 in 50cabs
definately monte#2 in 50 cabs
partagas salamones in 50 cabs
cohiba robustos that are 7" long
partagas lonsdales in 100 cabs


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

-Bolivar Double Corona LE (Maduro wrapper)
-Montecristo Churchill (previosly mentioned by Havanaaddict)
-Trinidads Robusto Extras and Cuabas Salamones in 25s or 50s (not 12s or 10s respectively)
-A 54+ ring gauge habanos
-Cohiba Gran Corona (a la Monte A)


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

DaveC said:


> cohiba robustos that are 7" long


 :al In a 50 cab, of course! :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I would second the Bolivar D.C. Maduro. I posted about this fantasy before. Also would like one of my favs, the Boli R.C. in cabs of 50. Monte #2 in cabs of 50. Punch robusto. A Le Hoyo series Robusto. This blend rocks and is way stronger than an Epi #2. S.L.R. torpedo. Ahhh I can almost taste it now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

motortown said:


> :al In a 50 cab, of course! :r


but they'd cost nearly $2,000!! u


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

ju1c3r said:


> -A 54+ ring gauge habanos


The Cohiba Sublime is 54 x 6.5 Wonder what that will cost?

joe


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

pretty sure back in the day they used to make half cabs (50) and full cabs (100) for monte 2.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> but they'd cost nearly $2,000!! u


 They basically already have a 7 in. Robusto,the D.C. L.E.'s are about $600.00/25 and measure 7 5/8 X 49. I was lucky enough to sample a Cohiba "A" (9 1/4X47) size cigar from a limited sampler pack and it was awsome. I'd love to see that a reg. production cigar.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I would like to see a Padron line of 100% cuban tobacco. Yessiree..umm huh
shur wood like dat.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Yasha said:


> I would like to see a Padron line of 100% cuban tobacco. Yessiree..umm huh
> shur wood like dat.


I would love to see a Fuente special edition with 100 % Cuban tobacco. Even though I prefer Cubans, you can't argue the Opus's are extremely consistant. Your right, Padrons for the matter also.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

What was I thinking of? I would like to see a cuban cigar that is 10 or even 20 times better/yummier than the ones that are out there now. (And why not 100 times or 10000.......... times better.)


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

One of the nice ones I miss is a cigar that was taken out of production in early 90's, it peaks quite early (compared to some of the old classics) and IMO is therefore in general conformity with the Altadis/Habanos SA's new policies, oh and before I forget, this little beauty I'd like to see resurrected is:

Flor De Cano Short Churchill


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

partagas shorts in 1/10 cabinets


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ESP said:


> One of the nice ones I miss is a cigar that was taken out of production in early 90's, it peaks quite early (compared to some of the old classics) and IMO is therefore in general conformity with the Altadis/Habanos SA's new policies, oh and before I forget, this little beauty I'd like to see resurrected is:
> 
> Flor De Cano Short Churchill


Nice cigar. They cost a fortune for a complete box now!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I would like to see a Punch robusto and Cohiba Piramides (regular production)... The Cohiba robusto is a little too short of a smoke..Cant think of anything more but if I do I get back....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

How about cigars that are rolled with aged tobacco! I suck at aging, I don't have the patience. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh yeah, I would second the request for an all Cuban tobacco Fuente!!


----------



## sleepyjim (Jul 24, 2004)

A truck load dropped off at my house!


Jim


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

ucmba said:


> partagas shorts in 1/10 cabinets


Ditto that 

Also, 50 cabs of CoRos

:w


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I would like to see more of Havannaaddict on this forum!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I would like to see a Partagas Robusto that kicks as hard as the Party Short.
The PSD4 does not come close. 

I would like to see a Partagas Churchill or Double corona that kicks as hard as an 898 Varnished. The Lusi... just amped up a bit. 

But as you all know, if I had a son.....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> I would like to see a Partagas Robusto that kicks as hard as the Party Short.
> The PSD4 does not come close.
> 
> I would like to see a Partagas Churchill or Double corona that kicks as hard as an 898 Varnished. The Lusi... just amped up a bit.
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce5 said:


> I would like to see a Partagas Robusto that kicks as hard as the Party Short.
> The PSD4 does not come close.
> 
> I would like to see a Partagas Churchill or Double corona that kicks as hard as an 898 Varnished. The Lusi... just amped up a bit.
> ...


Here's what I do:

-take 3 Shorts
-pull off all of the wrappers
-bundle together all 3 binders and fillers
-rewrap using the 3 wrappers

... and there you have a "PSD 4" with some kick :w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The recent Part. D4's are mild- med at best. I'm waiting on a couple of D4's from 94 (courtesy of a very generous BOTL from C.S.) you know who you are, and thanks again. The recent ones improve with age, but still a watered down, weak cigar compared to the old days. Of course thats the case with quite a few cigars these days. I don't find that to be the case with the Bolis from 02 though. Well have to wait and see if the 03 and 04 Boli's ( C.G. and R.C.'s) are as good. My Boli petits from 04 are awsome. I believe the Part. shorts to be one of a few smokes that never got the blend changed after 94.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Yasha said:


> I would like to see a Padron line of 100% cuban tobacco. Yessiree..umm huh
> shur wood like dat.


2nd that one!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I'd love to see a piramide or beli by Ramon Allones...
A minuto put out by Vegas Robaina...man that thing would be a little stick of dynamite!

I'd love to see EL releases of the following lines:
Ramon Allones
Bolivar
Vegas Robaina
SCdH

just a little wishful thinking....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Lost Sailor said:


> I'd love to see a piramide or beli by Ramon Allones...
> A minuto put out by Vegas Robaina...man that thing would be a little stick of dynamite!
> 
> I'd love to see EL releases of the following lines:
> ...


The San Cris. are some of the most consistant Cubans out there. I love them. I think they stick to the more recognized, popular brands for EL's which is a shame. Bolivar is my favorite, and just thinking about a Boli D.C. makes me drool! I really think Boli. R.C.'s would be a big hit in cab sel.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred - I would say if you have a son, you could name him Bolivar...
but as you already have a son, that won't quite work.

Enjoy those 10 year old D4s.
.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd like to see the following headline:

CASTRO DEAD, CITIZENS TAKE OVER CAPITOL AND DECLARE FREE CUBA


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Lost Sailor said:


> A minuto put out by Vegas Robaina...man that thing would be a little stick of dynamite!


That would be perfect/fantastic... A petite corona by Vegas Robaina... That would be somekind of dream..


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Fred - I would say if you have a son, you could name him Bolivar...
> 
> .


If I had a son I would name him Juan Lopez... But to do that I first should have to marry Jennifer Lopez... Then later have a son with her... Later we would divorce and she of course would get the custordy of little Juan... Then ofcourse she should change her name back to Lopez... and ofcourse little Juan would have to change his last name to Lopez too... - Juan Lopez!!!!

A bit hard to picture this happening... But it could happend...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I would like to see a Jose L Piedra Double Corona (Edicion Limitada ofcourse!)... A Los Statos Deluxe Robusto (specially made for a jar)... Cohiba Double Coronas in 50-bundles... And a specially made humidor with Jose L Piedra or Los Statos Deluxe to celebrate how old one of these brands are...


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I would love to see any of those cigars in my humi! As for me, how about a LE RA Corona?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Lamar said:


> I would love to see any of those cigars in my humi! As for me, how about a LE RA Corona?


Or even bring back the R.A. corona. Can't believe they discontinued it!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I'm still beating the bushes looking for some RAC's. There were some available awhile ago that I saw,but before I could come back to get 'em....POOOF!!


----------

